# How do you like your chicken frankfurter?



## Shaheen (Mar 19, 2007)

How do you like to have your chicken frankfurter? And how do you usually make it? Do you just heat it in the microwave/steam it/fry it?
I put mine on the grill till its heated through and then fill it in a bread roll with lots of gherkins, smoky bbq sauce, a bit of mustard sauce and mayo.
I'd love to know your method


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 19, 2007)

Never had this type before.

The closest thing we eat are Italian Sausages or Brats..... grilled with onions and green bell peppers .... served on a deli roll with lots of mustard.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 19, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Never had this type before.
> 
> The closest thing we eat are Italian Sausages or Brats..... grilled with onions and green bell peppers .... served on a deli roll with lots of mustard.


 
....and kept warm in a beer hot tub.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 19, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> ....and kept warm in a beer hot tub.


 
me or the sausages


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 19, 2007)

I assume these franks are like the ones I use for my hotdogs.  I only like the beef ones but here is how I like to make and serve mine. 

Cook it first in some water so some of the fat is released.  I then grill them in my indoor grill pan for a nice toasty and smoky flavor. 

I serve them in a hot dog bun or small hoagie roll.  I like to smear some honey mustard (slightly sweet) and then place my frank and then top it with some chopped onions, chopped cucumbers (pickled) and lots of sport peppers (these are small peppers that have some heat and are preserved in vinegar)

I normally serve them with a side of potato salad or some chips.  We also get onion rings here that I will sometimes bake and serve as a side.


----------



## Shaheen (Mar 20, 2007)

WOW Yakuta that sounds delicious! The sport peppers sound like something I'd like. I'm going to look for that the next time I go shopping  But one question- How are they different from jalapeños?


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 20, 2007)

Sports Pepper or Botanical name Pepperocini Robustini are not as spicy as jalapeno's.  They are small with an irregular type shape and have a much lower heat content than jalapeno's. 

They are brined in salt and vinegar and then preserved in sterilized containers.  In the US it's easy for us to buy them readymade at a grocery store. 

In India it may not be so easy to find them.  You can use regular chili's (look for the ones that are not very dark and hence on the milder side).  Slit them and remove their seeds and membranes and then soak them in a vinegar and salt brine for several days in the refrigerator.  You can use them on your frankfurters as a substitute.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 20, 2007)

I make both chicken & turkey franks all the time.  And in all different ways.  With chili & melted cheese; with sauteed onions & peppers; with ketchup; with mustard; you name it.

I enjoy them in all the ways folks enjoy regular beef/pork franks.  No difference.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 20, 2007)

Disquised as an all beef hot dog.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 20, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Disquised as an all beef hot dog.



How about disguised as a pork hotdog - wrapped in a strip of bacon and grilled!   That's how I do my Hebrew National hotdogs and there's just something about that that is terribly wrong!


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 21, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> How about disguised as a pork hotdog - wrapped in a strip of bacon and grilled!   That's how I do my Hebrew National hotdogs and there's just something about that that is terribly wrong!



I've had 'meat' franks, which are a combination of beef and pork, and have always enjoyed them just as much as 'all beef'.  I don't believe I've ever had one that was just pork, though.  I'd be interested in trying one.  
You know, it took me a minute to get it.....I thought you meant the Hebrew National was a pork dog, which, I think would send Moses for the hills....but you call it a pork dog because it's wrapped in bacon, yes??

Waaaaaaaaaaaay back when I was in grammar school, the girls took Home Ec.  We learned cooking and sewing and generally how to manage a household.  One of our first recipes (probably when we were in 6th grade) was something similar to your pork dog.  We took regular franks and make a small slit down the length.  We stuffed that with Velveeta cheese and then wrapped the entire frank in bacon, securing it with toothpicks.  We didn't have grills, so we broiled them and served them on regurlar buns.  I'll never forget how jealous the boys were.  They were delicious!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 21, 2007)

The days of a pure pork weiner are by-gone days it seems. I have not seen one in years. If you have them in your location please let me know. I'll come buy several lbs. To me they were the best.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 24, 2007)

well i have beef franks, sometimes with  ketchup,mustard,&relish
sometimes with chili


----------



## Little Miss J (Mar 26, 2007)

I only ever had a beef frank.  I didn't even realise you could get them with chicken, let alone turkey or pork.  Either I've been living under a rock or these aren't common in Australia.  Hopefully the later


----------

